# Any Help Please!



## JonB (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello, I have been suffering from IBS since I was around forteen-years-old (I am not 24), and have also diagnosed with obsessive compulsive disorder, which began at around the same time.I have completed food diary charts, had blood tests (all fine) and have been taking Meberverine (135mg). This has helped but not enough really.The symptoms are generally discomfort, bloating, urgency to go the toilet (although not diarrhoea) and incomplete bowel movements. The latter two being by far the most difficult for me. Although it can happen at any time, it is definitely related the most (and most frustratingly!) in social situations and sexual relationships.Two immodium completely sorts it out, which is great, but I am rather afraid of my body becoming dependent and not sure if it is particularly healthly to take most days?Can you suggest any different medications?Are there any forms of help that you could suggest, given a possible link between my anxiety and IBS?I understand that I am also able to have further tests through the NHS (e.g. x-rays, tests of the colon). Do you think it is worth going for these tests given my history of anxiety?I would be grateful for any advice (e.g. things to read, names of experts, other people's experiences) or anything else you feel could be helpful.Many thanks, Jonathan


----------



## longsc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jonathan, definitely get the rest of the tests done although from what i can tell it probably is all anxiety related. The worst part about ibs is usually it is anxiety related. Thus why its often a vicious cycle when the fear of not being able to make the bathroom occurs then you are worried about being worried and it just tends to compound upon itself. But on to your question, immodium is not a dependent drug but you can build up a tollerence. i have been using it on and off for the last 5 years and i just usually use it when my symptoms get real bad then back off when they get better, the best part is there is nothing in it that can damage your body just dont take more than like 4 a day because then u will get stomach cramping. as far as the anxiety i would say see a psychologist about a low level anti-depressent possibly amitriptyline if you can (it works to not only slow the bowels but also is a mild anti-spasmatic) or you could try a low level nuero-interceptor like xanax or codeine but those are highly addictive. as far as natural remedies go you could try either pepperment enteric capsules take one with each meal, or peppermint tea, or i head about this new one where u use calcium carbonate with vitamin d.hope that helpssteven


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

The advantage of hving more tests is that they will eradicate any other possible cause - it may well be your anxiety, but you wont know exactly what you need to alter/amend unless you narrow it down to a specific trigger? Everyone of us exeriences some knds of stess, but it is the way we handle it that is the important issue.I take codeine as a pain-killer, and, as my doctor (GP) agrees, most pain killers have a mildly constipating effect.....so I try to take them in extreme circumstances only (I am allowed to take 2 doses per day of two 30mg tablets, but I try to keep it down to one dose).Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) may be a good idea for you - a psychotheraputic approach without medication, and it is available on the NHS, if you/your doctor can get it. My GP has now chosen to nominate me for CBT as no medication has shown any significant effect. I would also reccommend the book 'IBS for Dummies' (the yellow and black 'for dummies' range). It is a bit expensive for a book but it will broaden your knowledge of IBS - and it is an easy read (you don't need to be medically qualified to understand it).Baz


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

Anxiety deffo triggers your ibs..i get stressed, get anxiety..then have the same problems as you, when i need the toilet i dont completly go and have to go a few times after..althought this isnt always the case..i cant have times when i go everyday, other times i wont go for days then go alot..this seems to be if im stressed..or after stress.I get stressed, constipated..then it takes my body a few weeks to sort itself out again, i hope this is what its doing at the moment, ive had wee episodes like this before but not as bad. I get anxious if im with peopl ei dont know etc, then i feel i need the toilet, but if im more relaxed its not as bad, and i feel i can lead a normal life most of the time. It doesnt really interfere with my sexual life, unless my stomach is so sore i just dont want anyone near me, or if i keep having to use the toilet i cant relax.Sometimes when i relax i dont feel the need to go, and when i go its a complete bowel movement..maybe this is the same as yours? Does the doc give you anything for it, you did relaxation techniques? I have i didnt find them benefical, and the doctors wont give anything to help me either.


----------

